# The Perfect Start/Perfect Finish DVD WTB



## Logan_L_88 (Nov 27, 2017)

Long shot here but does anyone have The Perfect Start/Perfect Finish DVD for pointer training laying around that they’d want to sale??? Please let me know if so! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I just bought perfect start new after searching for a used copy. After a couple of months I gave up. I wish you luck! If you have VHS there is a VHS perfect start on eBay for 5 bucks haha


----------

